# Summer Camp Program



## WestRiverCenter (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey Folks -

I've been tasked to put together a sling shot program for our summer camp (we are a retreat center and summer camp on the east coast) which will host about 1000 kids over 7-8 weeks.

We currently have an archery program (in its 15th year) so I have of staff members who are comfortable with and skilled at teaching this type of thing. Note: If there any sort of official sling shot training certification out there, let me know!

I'm intending to do a sort field archery style 5 to 9 hole course through the woods. Each target would be a slightly different size at a different range and once everyone was done shooting, you'd move on to the next.

I have a few questions I'm hoping to get feedback on:

What's a good, basic slingshot for beginners - I don't want to pay through the nose, but I also don't want kids to feel like the program is cheap and not worth their time. (Also any company preferences?)

Ammo - I know the more spherical the better, but I desperately want something (quickly)biodegradable. We push environmental stewardship pretty hard and I'm not comfortable leaving a bunch of junk on the ground.

Shooting - I've watched a few videos so I have the basic understanding, but if there any people you specifically suggest watching, let me know.

That's all I'm aware I need to ask at this point. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We stock quite a few summer camps. Send us a pm, we got just what you need. Check out our site, simple-shot.com and YouTube channel "everythingslingshots"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The ammo issue can be resolved by recycling with the use of catch boxes , hanging sheets and tarps on the ground . This is the way it's done at tournaments . Make sure the participants are wearing eye protection and basic safety guidelines are followed .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

For very young shooters and even beginners of older age, chick peas are pretty round and so are garbonzos...shoot at 10 meters or a little less to develop the proper safety habits, eye protection, proper form, release etc.. then go for more meaningful ammo. Backstops using cloth hung from a cord stretched between two poles such as a volley ball or badmitten net is hung will save ammo to be used again. Plastic sheets beneath assure none is lost in the grass or loose soil. Marbles being made of mineral (quartz and limestone) content won't pollute and of course steel ammo is just iron and non toxic, in fact avocado trees and many other plants including spinach and kale love high iron soils.

Just some thoughts, good luck with your summer program and do contact the fist poster, Nathan.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

My pack shoots paintballs using wrist rockets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

